# iWork icons!



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,

A couple of months ago I changed both the iWork icons (Pages 2 and Keynote). Is there any way I can get back the original icons so that I can use them again?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Ted


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Please help!


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

I am assuming you did it the way where you used the "get info' window. If you actually went into the files and edited the icon file, you will have to reinstall the software.

Just right click (or control- click if you have yet to replace your one button mouse) on the application's icon in Finder and select 'Get Info'. Now click on the application's icon in this Window and hit the delete key. You should now have the default icon.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks! That is REALLY helpful! I'll remember that! I would make a donation - but I can't.


----------

